# Which course to join in semester holidays?? (After 1st year)



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 8, 2013)

I've just given the 2nd sem external exam and now I have 25 days long holiday before me. I was wondering if I could make use of my holidays by joining some secondary programming course. Please guide me. BTW I'm pursuing B.E. in computer science. Please note that I have only 25 days more to dedicate towards this course. Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

Practice, practice and learn C++ in depth, like its mechanism and how to optimize the code. It will be very helpful.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Practice, practice and learn C++ in depth, like its mechanism and how to optimize the code. It will be very helpful.



Are there any training institutes that provide crash course in c++?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

There are many, but wouldn't teach detailed stuff. What thy'll teach and what you'll learn in 2nd year will be same. You can see various online tutorials.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 9, 2013)

What about other languages like python,java etc?? One of my friend is pursuing python through external coaching classes.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 9, 2013)

Java > Python 
Java is more main stream then python.
python = linux programming.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jul 9, 2013)

Project Euler *www.projecteuler.net/‎.. nfff said ..
Try the problems here .. if you like computing or programming then this will be enough for the next 25-30 days.. 

Learn Algorithims and their working MIT OP 
This will really help you out.

If you have programmed or can build c++ or c programs then you don't need classes but few good books and some dedication thats all.

For C : The C programming Language. By Brian W. Kernighan and Dennis M. Ritchie.  ( Its a must buy )
The C Programming Language: Ansi C Version 2 Edition - Buy The C Programming Language: Ansi C Version 2 Edition by Kernighan, Brian W.|Author; Ritchie, Dennis M.|Author; Online at Best Prices in India - Flipkart.com

C++ you can try "C++ from the ground up"  Buy C++ from the Ground Up by Herbert Schildt, Schildt Herbert, Michael Mueller, C++ from the Ground Up Book Reviews, Buy Book Online- Infibeam.com


All the best.. But remember there are no shortcuts ... you'll have to sit and code and code away.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 9, 2013)

^ +1...


----------

